# FET at RFC or Origin?



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of FET at RFC or Origin?  If i have frosties at RFC do i have to do my cycle with them?

How soon after a failed cycle can I have FET?  Also, i only have 2 frosties - i am well aware there is a chance they may not survive the thaw.  Would i be best thinking about a fresh cycle?

so confused at the minute   would appreciate some advice xxx

E
x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't comment on FET at rfc or origin as I never got any frosties at either clinic but I do know that I didn't get pregnant at all with a fresh cycle at either clinic but now have twins from my fet cycle elsewhere. Your body can be more relaxed without the egg collection procedure. Combined with only the best embryos being frozen in other clinics (dont know about standards here) fet can be just as successful as fresh.

Good luck

Katie


----------



## Ctv (Nov 29, 2012)

I did FET at both ....
In 2012 I did a fresh and frozen cycle at Origin. 7 eggs collected, 5 embies, 2 replaced, BFN, 3 frozen, all survived thaw, 2 replaced BFN.
In 2013 I did a fresh cycle at Origin and they had a power cut the night before egg collection so I had to go to RFC for egg collection.  Again 7 eggs, 5 embies, 2 replaced, BFN. I decided I wanted to move the frosties back to Origin...but that entailed letters to Origin, letters to RFC, would take 8 weeks to organize, I think £100 admin fee to Origin, maybe £300-400 to RFC. They told me I would have to drive to Origin, sign paperwork, collect a liquid nitrogen cannister, drive to RFC, sign papers, wait for them to find and load up embies and go back to Origin....in the end I decided againts it, just too stressful, imagining being car jacked on the westlink and other madness!! I had the FET done at RFC. It was certainly more hands off. At Origin I had quite a few lining scans (one after downreg then at 7 days and 10 days) at RFC no downreg scan, just one at about 10 days I think. But apart from that the drugs were similar and all y embies did survive the thaw despite RFC not using modern vitrifcation technique that Origin use. I was under Prof McClure's care at both.  I didn't feel that there was a huge difference (well Origin have a nicer waiting room and herbal tea  )  but I don't regret staying at RFC. To be honest I felt that if it was going to work it would work regardless of venue as the embies were already created. I was upset when I heard they didn't use vitrification but with the power cut I had no option (and I didn't find out about the freezing until well after the fact). Sorry to ramble! Am happy to answer any more specific questions! Good luck with your next treatment !!


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Erin,
I have just started my 2nd FET at RFC today - 1st was successful and I have a beautiful little boy fingers crossed this cycle is successful.
I found the FET a lot less stressful and your body is not going though so much with the egg collection etc.
Good luck 

Fi xxx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi fi, ctv and Katie,
Thanks so much for taking the time reply to me  
I waited 2years for my apt at rfc, I was hopeful but understand that this road is by no means straight forward!
I officially got my bfn on Thursday and threw myself into researching 'what can I do next'  I'm not sure if it's right or wrong but I'm desperate to keep positive and I find this easier if I have a new 'project' to obcess over! 

I don't have any major complaints about the rfc......however, I don't feel you are getting treatment based on the couple's circumstances.....it's almost like a conveyor belt of ' one size suits all' mentality.  I don't even know my amh results, how thick my lining was......this info was requested and I was told if there was anything to worry about I would be informed! I suppose I shd have been more forceful requesting info.  The staff are lovely and I can't fault them but they are so busy you almost don't want to disturb anyone.
Anyway....sorry for the rant.  I have been told a review apt will take 6 to 12 weeks and following that a further 3month wait for FET private list.  I don't feel like I can wait that length of time 
I have been in contact with origin.....the receptionist was so lovely and helpful.  I suppose I need to decide if I want a FET first or to start a fresh icsi cycle and keep my frosties as a reserve?
Can I ask how long you waited on your apt at rfc, Fi? Congrats on your wee son and wishing you all the best for this cycle 
Ctv, I spoke to origin about transferring embies over and I was quoted £100 at origins side but didn't realise rfc charge £300 or £400 and the timeframe involved......I'd prob be best staying with them for the FET.  Does anyone know how much private FET is at RFC?
Thanks.  Sorry this message is ridiculously long
E xx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Erin,
I was put on the private list for FET in June 13 and got my offer letter in July very quick I know and I started yesterday.
All in I have paid £1378 for FET and £140 for drugs -


Good luck whatever you decide to do xxx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks fi,
In terms of tx......what does it involve? Sniffs and progesterone?  How long does tx last?
I see from your signature you have lots of little snowbabies   that is great and I wish you all the best for this tx 
My situation is that I had one blastocyst transferred and only two frozen blasts.  I'm not sure whether to give fet a go with my snowbabies or start a fresh cycle. My fear is that neither blasts survive the thaw  
Hope someone can advise 
E xx


----------



## Ctv (Nov 29, 2012)

Really sorry about your recent BFN Erin. Like you I wanted to move quickly onto FET, I had BFN at start of Feb and started downreg for FET end May. I got to top of waiting list very quickly after my review. I used the sprays to downreg for just over 2 weeks (used injections at Origin and preferred them) and then prognova tablets for liningfor about 10-12 days before ET. They let me use cyclogest pessaries instead of crinone gel as I had stuff left over from Origin.
I totally understand what you mean about no individual treatment plans, although I don't think it matters so much for FET, although they just plan one lining scan on the schedule I heard from Sharon (acupuncturist) that they will repeat scans until they are happy with lining, and I was happy with the doctors I saw. I was just so stressed out by the idea of being responsble for driving the embryos around!! You can double check prices and time frame with embryologists but i'm pretty sure that's what we were told.
Good luck, FET is much easier than fresh cycle. I'd really recommend acupuncture too if you haven't done it before.
xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks ctv,
I dont want to wait three months for the nhs review apt so im paying to see one of the consultants privately to get on waiting list for FET.  I am so impatient! 
I spoke to the embryologist at rfc today and due to the freezing method involved ( vitrification? sp?) they advise against moving the embryos.  I am keen to give it a go......My main fear is that neither of my two blasts will survive the thaw.  Im not sure if id be best putting my money into a fresh cycle?
I havent availed of acupuncture but it is at the top of my list of priorities along with maya massage.
Hope all is well with you.  This process is draining xx


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Erin, 

As CTV has said I would really recommend acupuncture, I went to Sharon at Synergy and she was fantastic, unfortunately my cycle was not successful but I found it very helpful for relaxation, as like you I am so impatient, I had a few issues during my cycle and Sharon was a great calming influence, she is great and really knows what she is talking about - couldn't recommend her enough!


----------

